

Show HN: Streak – Once-a-day trivia game, played on your lock screen - mlchild
https://bnc.lt/streak-launch

======
therobot24
ah jumping on the trivia crack train

I like the idea, but it seems flawed - at least for me, where if i want to
play trivia i'll open an app. Having trivia on my lock screen each day will
get old and i'll eventually uninstall - just like those daily word emails or
newsletters.

~~~
mlchild
Hey, one of the Streak makers here. I would say we had the idea to do a trivia
game before Trivia Crack, but who would believe me?

I agree that 99% of the time instant gratification is what you want from a
trivia game, but we dream of many many people playing at once, which would be
pretty unique, no?

~~~
therobot24
I mean who's first doesn't matter, before trivia crack there was quiz up, and
etc. I only mentioned it cause it seems recently trivia crack as blown up.

> but we dream of many many people playing at once, which would be pretty
> unique, no?

Isn't this kinda like quiz-up, but instead of matching me with a random
stranger it's a group?

~~~
mlchild
Yeah, pretty much, although the group comprises everyone who has the app.

------
mustoffa
cool idea, but after playing a practice game I have to say too much vibration.
I get it's fast paced and you need people to pay attention but vibrating my
phone every couple of seconds is super annoying. At least let me turn it off

